# 14, B, Saint Rose Louisiana, USA



## whitewolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Country: USA
State/Region: Louisiana
City/Town: Saint Rose
Number of rats: 14 (8 F, 6 M)
Gender: Both
Age(s): 3 months
Name(s): F - Angel, Lilly, Maddie, Jasmine, Midnight, Binky, Star, Bell. 
M - Meeko, Jazz, Chip, Casper, Jupiter, Boe.
Colours: Light beige hooded, Light beige berk, Black hooded, Black berk, Black blazed.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Purchased the mother and found out 3 days later she was pregnant when she gave birth. I love them all but can't keep the babies.
Temperament: Sweet, little skittish and shy.
Medical problems: None
Will the group be split: Yes, more then likely
Transport available: N/A
Other: These babies are beautiful, sweet little angels. The need some extra TLC, lack of time leaves me with little time to work with them. They are a little shy but with time they can be drawn out of their shells.
URL of Pictures: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v321/jadewolf/Ratties/
URL of Videos: N/A
Preferred donation: $10 adoption Fee


----------



## whitewolf (Apr 21, 2008)

Update: 

All of the rattie kids are still up for adoption. If you are around the area and are looking for a rattie or two please don't hesitate to PM me for my email address. Thanks!


----------

